# Looking for an artist to get my first commission



## Zaph (Jan 19, 2017)

Hi I am looking for someone to do my first commission I kind of know what I want but I was hoping someone would help me and work with me.
I'm new to fur affinity and I have been in the fandom for a while but I'm not exactly sure how commissions work


----------



## DarinNWolf (Jan 19, 2017)

Hello! I'm actually starting to do commissions for the first time as well. If you'd like I could do one for you. Just send me a pm and we could talk some more about details


----------



## scet (Jan 19, 2017)

Userpage of scet -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

Here my page if you want to look at it, theres some art up you can look at and prices in the commision tab

I know that feeling when first starting, id love to chat and help you through it. Dont worry to much about those prices, it be great to help you get set up on FA and we can talk the prices down and get you a bunch of stuff, a reference page and icon the whole package, im ok with doing nsfw ones too

I do a lot of goo art but i can do normal furries and even dragons i posted on my old account

Userpage of scit -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## ScottDMSimmonsArt (Jan 20, 2017)

I have a page outlining my  various commission types and sizes that I have available, as well as pricing! 
Here is the link! Let me know if you are interested! Thanks! 
www.scottdmsimmonsart.com: Commissions


----------



## Leon Wit (Jan 20, 2017)

Hmm, advice.  Be considerate and friendly, always a plus.  You pay first, so take a peek at the artist, talk to them, and make sure they aren't shady.  Do not demand lower prices, art is a luxury good.  Shop within your range or save up for something special.  Paypal is the normal form of payment.

www.furaffinity.net: Commission Chart by Fox-petal-designs 
This is my commission sheet, if you'd like to take a look.

Happy shopping!


----------



## Revous (Jan 21, 2017)

Also try to have a budget in mind! Like the great Leon Wit said above, art is a luxury good, and as such can be pretty expensive. But (usually) higher prices = great art and service!
But beware of great artists who do awesome art but terrible service, always look into their customer reviews or ask around. Some very famous popufurs are terrible at managing time and often leave clients hanging for literal months.

If you don't mind NSFW examples, please check out my FA page, there you'll find my work and commission info! :3


----------



## Lashzara (Jan 21, 2017)

Interested in some illustrationwork? 
Userpage of lashzara -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
I have no problem doing a step by step workthrough of characters and designs. Let me know if you're interested c:


----------



## lockaboss (Jan 24, 2017)

hi bro i am looking for some one to do a commission for since Im a beginner so pm me if your interested examples of my art is below
www.furaffinity.net: COMMISSIONS OPEN!!! by lockaboss


----------



## HuskyFog (Jan 25, 2017)

hello! I will help you to do a comission, will tell you all info you wnat to know and give you the best price for quality art
link to my art Userpage of huskyfog -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
I draw from 25$ 
if you like my art note me I will give you all info huskyfog@gmail.com


----------



## dipindu (Jan 27, 2017)

I can help you out and talk if through with you if you're still looking for someone!
My price ranges from 10$ and above depending on what you're looking for.

You can find more info on offers, samples and prices Ive got in this thread right here
of you can also check out my userpage right here to check out my art!

PM me if you're interested or email me at ursachum@gmail.com o/


----------



## LittleWoodlouse (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm open for commissions! I can be contacted here, FA, or tumblr if you're interested.

littlewoodlouse.tumblr.com: Commission Info (open)


----------



## ZannyHyperness (Jan 28, 2017)

Hi,

if you're still looking for an artist to draw for you, here's a link to my commissions information, as I would gladly love to help!

forums.furaffinity.net: Commission (Selling): - Zanny's Commissions: Illustrations, comics to anything else!


----------



## Lovely (Feb 6, 2017)

If you're still looking I am open and would love to help out~ you can contact me here or with my contact info on the thread.

forums.furaffinity.net: [[CASSIROLL'S COMMISSION SHOP]] Prices: $5-$20USD


----------



## Dritazura (Feb 15, 2017)

You can visit my Etsy Shop if you'd like to commission me 

www.etsy.com: Custom art commissions! by JzillasArt


----------

